# infrared help



## Twainman (Oct 1, 2014)

Hello everyone, Well I'll tell you I am at my wits end. I'm just starting in infrared photography and have a computer problem I just can't solve.I use a nikon D3 with raw, lightroom 5, and the hoya r72 filter, and a intel mac.The issue is when I try to create a profile with the adobe DNG profile editor. Everything works fine until Itry to export the profile the export profile is greyed out.And I am converting the raws to dng. Anyone have a solution? thanks a lot, Twainman


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 1, 2014)

You've made sure you've filled in all the fields in the DNG Profile Editor, like the profile name etc?


----------



## Twainman (Oct 1, 2014)

Hi Victoria, I checked what you suggested and it still won't work. Thanks for responding.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 2, 2014)

And when you say it's greyed out, I assume you mean under the File menu?

Screenshots of each panel might help us spot what's happening.


----------



## Twainman (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm unable to send screenshots but the only options not greyed out are "open dng image" and "open recipe". This is most puzzling and frustrating.


----------



## Twainman (Oct 2, 2014)

Hey Victoria, I finally got it to work. What I did wrong was I did not start in the dng editor at the beginning of the editor, rather I went straight to the color matrices section. You got me pointed in the right direction and it means a lot to me. I was afraid I could only do [email protected] Thanks very much.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 3, 2014)

Great job!


----------

